# let's make: The hedgehog commandments



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

Has everyone heard of the 10 canine commandments? if not, here they are:

1. My life is likely to last 10-15 years. *Any separation from you will be painful to me.* Remember that before you buy me.

2. *Give me time to understand* what you want from me.

3. *Place your trust in me.* It's crucial to my well-being.

4. *Don't be angry with me* for long, and don't lock me up as punishment. You have your work, your entertainment and your friends. I only have you.

5. *Talk to me sometimes.* Even if i don't understand your words, i understand your voice when it's speaking to me.

6. Be aware that however you treat me, *i'll never forget it.*

7. Remember before you hit me: i have teeth that can crush the bones of your hand but, *I choose not to bite you.*

8. Before you scold me for being un-cooperative, obstinate, or lazy. *Ask yourself if something might be bothering me.* Perhaps i'm not getting the right food, or i've been out in the sun too long, or maybe my heart is getting old and weak.

9. *Take care of me when i get old.* You too will grow old.

10. *Go with me on difficult journeys.* Never say: "_I can't bear to watch it._ or "_Let it happen in my absence._ Everything is easier for me if you are there.

REMEMBER THAT I LOVE YOU.

Obviously hedgies aren't dogs. :roll: 
But i thought we could edit some of these so that they are more pointed toward our quilled friends and come up with our own.  
IMO 5, 6, 9 & 10 can stay the way they are.

I figured it would be fun and something good for future hedgie owners to look over and follow.

we don't have to limit this to 10 so let's start brainstorming! let's list them off. if you have an idea just number it off and we'll work together to make the final. NO IDEA IS BAD< WE"RE ALL HEDGIE OWNERS HERE WANTING THE BEST FOR OUR BABIES!! 

once we get a list going here i will make another post for THE HEDGEHOG COMMANDMENTS


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

1. My life is short, for some its up to 7 years, and others of us will pass sooner. Cherish us, and we will forever remember.

2. I don't hate you, its just what I am. Show me you care, and I will too.

3. It will take time for me to trust you, don't rush me and you will reap the rewards my trust comes with.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

4. Be patient with me when I am grumpy and don't give up, sometimes it just takes time for me to feel comfortable.


----------



## JessHog613 (Jun 20, 2012)

Cherish every good moment with me; even if they are few and far between


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I realize my quills are sharp but please don't drop me. A foot to you seems like a mile to me and my bones are fragile.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

I need space. I may not look it, but I'm very active. Sometimes I run up to five miles a night in search of food. So give me a wheel, and plenty of space watch how I run!


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

Keep my home clean and healthy for me. It's the only place I have, and while you may not like cleaning up poop, I don't like living in it.


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

Even though we speak different languages make an effort to understand me. Because i will spend my whole life listening to you, wether i understand or not. 

* i just wanted to say these are great guys!  we're making our hedgies proud, being their voice and sticking up for them.  *


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Please put as much thought into my diet as you do into yours. Just because it has a picture of a pretty hedgehog on the box doesn't mean its healthy.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Take extra steps to make sure I'm healthy. Weigh me, check my eyes and ears, and yes check my poop. You might find it gross, but I won't show you I'm sick until it's too late. Be proactive and you won't be sorry!


----------

